# 750 engine into a 650 Brute force.



## NMFP (Mar 12, 2012)

The engine it toast in my BF 650, but I found a used 750 engine on Kijiji. I was wondering what needs to be done to make the engine work? The 650 is a 08 and the 750 is a 07 so both are carbed. Will the ECM out of my 650 work for 750? Will I have to jet my carbs. Thank for any info!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Should go right in. Not sure about the CDIs and the advance curves.


----------



## NMFP (Mar 12, 2012)

That's what I thought. I can buy the cdi to.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

I should work fine I ran a 750 bottom end in my 650 SRA with the 650 wiring and CDI no issue


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dirtroadredneck recently put a 750 engine in his 650i, still using all the original 650 electronics

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

no problems ,i run a dyna off of a 750 on my 650, an 750 stator with 650 rotor(flywheel)as i had chargeing problems ,still have the 650 ingition pick up, 750 cylinders an fst 11.5 to 1 pistons for 750 with 650 heads ,the only thing i have seen is you can not run 650 rods on a 750 crank ,they are longer an wiil push the piston out of the cylinder about a 1/4 inch


----------



## NMFP (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

